# Tailstock Ram?



## Dark Age 53 (Dec 31, 2014)

Is this something that's available for my 22-YC lathe?


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Tailstock dial indicator ram?*

Maybe I shouldn't say "dial", I'll try to see if I can't find a pic of what I mean.


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Tailstock dial indicator ram?*

Scroll down a little,  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-SO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## darkzero (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Tailstock dial indicator ram?*

Some people also call it a tail stock quill so try including that in your searches. There's one on ebay right now but not sure if it fits your 9". They do list some dimensions though. There's also a few complete tail stocks listed right now & they pop up from time to time. I'll edit your thread title to avoid confusion.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/South-Bend-...0?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item3ce8afc0e2


----------



## Dark Age 53 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Tailstock dial indicator ram?*



darkzero said:


> Some people also call it a tail stock quill so try including that in your searches. There's one on ebay right now but not sure if it fits your 9". They do list some dimensions though. There's also a few complete tail stocks listed right now & they pop up from time to time. I'll edit your thread title to avoid confusion.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/South-Bend-...0?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item3ce8afc0e2




I thought it would be nice to have one but not at $100, thanks for the link though.....how do you edit the thread title?


----------



## darkzero (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Tailstock dial indicator ram?*



			
				Dark Age 53;260is a moderator funct50 said:
			
		

> I thought it would be nice to have one but not at $100, thanks for the link though.....how do you edit the thread title?



Yeah, $100 seems a bit steep. There's a couple of complete tail stocks at that price right one, well current bid though.

The way I edited the title is a moderator function. You could edit the title but it won't update in the thread list.


----------

